
Iranian web developer faces death over photo uploading tool used by porn sites - hoag
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/10/iran_web_developer_smut_site_death_sentence/
======
hoag
Sorry for the delete & resubmit: I realized the original title of the post
totally missed the point, i.e., that he is not faced with the death penalty
for developing a porn site, but rather because he had developed a photo
uploading utility that was subsequently used -- without his knowledge or
consent -- by a porn site(s). AND he has a wife back home in Toronto. This is
disgusting. That's like saying that a guy who builds beds should be put to
death because an unmarried couple made use of one.

